
$20 Out-of-Stock Items Are Being Sold For $900 on Amazon.com - MarlonPro
http://www.amazon.com/Summit-2408106-Backyard-Safari-Magnifier/dp/B003AQBBPE
======
PythonDeveloper
Sold and offered are NOT the same ;-)

